# Not lost, just busy, busy



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to touch base and see what I have missed lately.

I promise that I have not gotten lost, we have just been so busy these last 2 months.

We have added a new pen, 3 new goats, started our breeding season, visited our horse in training that is 350 miles away, taking my state mandated exams, working on getting the goat houses and the barn winter proofed as well as fighting this drought that we are in.

Over the weekend we moved the 6 month old does and our 5 month old LGD from the baby pen over to the doe pen. Well Ginger the LGD got hurt, it looked as our fainting wether attacked her, has a very swollen front leg as well as scrapes and bruises, thank Lord her leg was not broken. But I think that he got the worse of it as his mouth and one ear was bloody as well as limping on one of his front legs. His horns are very scraped up and bloodied as well. I think he cornered her in the fence. But I did notice that he tried to go after her again while I was there, so into the isolation pen for her until she is up to snuff again.

I hope that everyone has been well, and that I have not missed to much, now that things are starting to quite down, I will be back on here once again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mistyblue...so glad you popped in...missed seeing ya here.... :leap: Sounds like you are keeping very busy....... :greengrin: 

sorry about your LGD....hope the dog heals quickly..... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome back. I know all to well about being busy. Sounds like you have a lot on your plate,a nd new babies on the way.

As for the LGD, I am so sorry this happened. I know I do not think I could ever have one in my pen because I have one old goat (lol) that is just mean as ever to dogs. My 12 year old dog was just laying in the barn with me while I was working and out of no where she charged him and almost killed him. I had to do everything I could to pull her off him. I felt so bad because he was just sleeping in the barn with me. My poodle will come out with me and she charges him also. It is really pretty funny to watch but man she means business. I do not think a coyote could stand a chance here with her. (lucky we do not have them really around here).

So do you thing the dog and goat will ever be able to be together? I sure hope so. Poor dog.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to have you back  

Summer can be so busy


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm glad to be back, and now I am trying to catch up on things that I have missed.

Sweetgoats, I do believe that they will work it out, he is just a very protective goat and she is still puppy enough that every now and then she will chase them trying to play. So I am hoping that she learned her lesson, or that he will teach her not to chase the goats.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back!!!! :leap: BTW, LOVE the new avatar pic! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm glad to be back, and now I am trying to catch up on things that I have missed.


 :thumbup: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its been a slow summer -- everyone is busy and just enjoying the outdoors, you havent missed much :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to see you back! :clap: :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hiya Misty!!! Glad you checked in.....yep, summer is a busy time for alot of different things!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, it has been busy and now it is time to work on getting ready for winter. It seems to never end, good thing we like what we do.


----------

